# σπαραχτικά ονόματα



## tropicalia

'Η, αφήννοντας την Πλάκα στους τουρίστες, περιδιαβάζω στα στενά, μισοσκότεινα δρομάκια του Ψυρρή, με τα σπαραχτικά ονόματα -οδός 'Ηβης, οδός Καλλαίσχρου-...
(από διήγημα).

Ποιά έννοια έχει εδώ "σπαραχτικά"; οδυνηρά;
Αν είναι, γιατί;


----------



## ireney

Ιδέαν δεν έχω. Το "σπαραχτικός" σημαίνει μόνο αυτός που προκαλεί βαθύ ψυχικό πόνο. Ο Κάλλαισχρος ήταν πατέρας του Κριτία και προπάππος του Πλάτωνα. Η Ήβη αρχαία θεά. Άρα τα ονόματα αυτά καθαυτά δεν προκαλούν σπαραγμό και δυστυχώς εδώ δεν είναι το μέρος για λογοτεχνική ανάλυση.


----------



## tropicalia

Δεν μου ξέφευγε κάποια άλλη έννοια δηλαδή. Σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν καταλάβαινα κάτι.
Ευχαρσιτώ.


----------



## elliest_5

Μήπως ο συγγραφέας είναι σαρκαστικός; Οτι δηλαδή υπογραμμίζει ότι οι δρόμοι αυτοί έχουν ονόματα που δεν τους ταιριάζουν; Το "σπαραχτικά" κάτι σαν "αξιοθρήνητα"/"απελπισμένα" - τα σοκάκια αυτά (στενά και σκοτεινά) προσπαθούν μάταια να βγουν απ την αφάνεια με αρχαιοπρεπή ονόματα;

Μια ιδέα αν και δεν ξέρω ούτε το γενικό ύφος του συγγραφέα ούτε καν τη γειτονιά του Ψυρρή για να μπορώ να πω αν όντως τα σοκάκια αποπνέουν όντως τέτοιο αέρα.


----------



## Acestor

Γεια σας. Δύο πράγματα μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Είτε ότι τα ονόματα αυτά από μια άλλη, ένδοξη, εποχή κάνουν κάποιον να σπαράσσει καθώς τα βλέπει στα «στενά, μισοσκότεινα δρομάκια του Ψυρρή», ή ο συγγραφέας αξιοποιεί τη σημασία fragment, «σχισμένο κομμάτι», του _σπαράγματος_, για να την περάσει στο _σπαρακτικός_. Ονόματα δηλαδή που αποσπασμένα από το όποιο ιστορικό τους συγκείμενο δεν έχουν τίποτα να πουν. Ζητάω πολλά. Ίσως η εξήγηση είναι πιο απλή.


----------



## sotos

tropicalia said:


> Ποιά έννοια έχει εδώ "σπαραχτικά"; οδυνηρά;


Όχι. Απλώς εννοεί ότι είναι ονόματα με μεγάλο φορτίο πολιτισμικό και συναισθηματικό, ίσως τόσο βαρύ που δεν μπορείς να το τακτοποιήσεις παρά μόνο όπως στην τραγωδία: διά του ελέους και του φόβου. 
π.χ. η Ήβη είναι πρόσωπο της μυθολογίας αλλά και λέξη που σημαίνει νεότητα,  μετάβαση από το παιδί στον ενήλικο (άνδρα ή γυναίκα), εφ-ηβαίο είναι το τριχωτό των γυν. γεννητικών οργάνων κτλ. Φυσικά, για να αισθανθείς αυτό το "φορτίο" πρέπει να έχεις ευρεία γνώση της γλώσσας και βάλε.


----------



## Acestor

Προσοχή στον τονισμό: _*εφήβαιο*_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=εφηβαιο&sin=all


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή: η λογοτεχνική ανάλυση του κειμένου είναι εκτός των ορίων αυτού του φόρουμ.


----------

